# south west routes -1st timer - help



## Jodc (25 Mar 2011)

Hi,

I was thinking about taking my leisurely cycle rides a bit further. I was thinking about the taunton doddle and south glos 100, but I am little concerned that I cant find out how hilly the routes are....maybe I am best not knowing but was wondering if anyone can enlighten me...?

Jo


----------



## the snail (25 Mar 2011)

There's a thread on the doddles at the mo. My guess is that the Somerset ride will be flat-ish, the South Glos ride a bit more lumpy. I wouldn't worry too much about hills, you don't have to race up them. I started doing short audaxes this year, with almost no miles done last year, the first 50km run in Jan knackered me out, the 100k in Feb was tiring too, but I've done a couple of 100k since, and I found them easier. I think the important thing is to not go too fast at the start, don't try to keep up with keen types, and go at your own pace. Oh and try not to get lost! Once you know you can do the distance, then you'll be confident to do it again. Audaxes are strangely addictive!


----------



## PpPete (25 Mar 2011)

Welcome to CC !

Taunton doddle?
Did you mean one of the "Dustman Dave" audaxes on 17 April ?
This one will certainly be hilly 3.25 AAA points (in the arcane language of audax) would be a lot of climb in a 200 km but in a 110 km that's brutal.

The other will be less hilly - no height gain listed. But that doesn't mean you can assume it's flat.

Again - the South Glos 100 has no height gain listed.... but it mentions the Cotswolds in the description which if memories serve are officially "not flat".

That said IME most 100 km events are very "do-able" by reasonably active healthy individuals... and are very "newbie-friendly" too.

If you are really not sure - I'd enter for the Doddle (110km) get the route sheet, plot it out on bikely,or bikehike, or bikeroutetoaster, or ridewithgps and have a look at the elevation profile. If you think it might be too much - call the organiser and ask if he wouldnt mind transfering your entry to the Diddy Doddle (64km)


----------



## david1701 (25 Mar 2011)

to tag onto this, as another newbie is there a good list of audaxes or is it just google the area and audax to find one, I want to ride more and think this would be a good way of doing it, as anyone reading my other threads can see my fitness is poor but improving and I'd love to do at least 1 100miler this year (maybe the exmouth exodus)


----------



## david1701 (25 Mar 2011)

tempted done this distance and almost this climb today


----------



## Baggy (25 Mar 2011)

It looks as if you've found the Audax calendar! I use that to look for rides, selecting the region I'm interested in and the distance. The Cornwall one looks as if it goes to some interesting places...


----------



## david1701 (25 Mar 2011)

I just wish the nice 69km one was june and the 100km one july instead of the other way round, would be a good build up then.

I think I might join if I'm gonna do a few to save paying the extra for insurance, oooh on that note do you need insurance for the exodus?


----------



## Baggy (25 Mar 2011)

david1701 said:


> I just wish the nice 69km one was june and the 100km one july instead of the other way round, would be a good build up then.
> 
> I think I might join if I'm gonna do a few to save paying the extra for insurance, oooh on that note do you need insurance for the exodus?


No! The Exodus isn't an organised event as such - it's a "turn up and go" ride with no entry fee.


----------



## david1701 (25 Mar 2011)

well I may/may not turn up depending on how trying too get fit goes, am slightly scared of being tired and getting lost in the wilds of devon (a shifty county if ever there was one)


----------



## Baggy (25 Mar 2011)

Most of the dark bit of the ride is in Somerset, that's even scarier!


----------



## david1701 (26 Mar 2011)

daaam thats even worse


----------

